# After Effects: Effekte später einsetzen. Wie?



## Santiago (6. November 2003)

Hallo!

Folgende Frage:
Ich hab zum Beispiel eine Videosequenz - 10 Sekunden lang.
Jetzt möchte ich einen Effekt anwenden. Aber erst ab Sekunde 5.
Wo und wie kann ich es einstellen, dass der Effekt erst ab der 5. Sekunde wirksam wird?

Vielen Dank, Santiago


----------



## Bypass41 (6. November 2003)

Hi,

ich würde den Effekt auf den Clip legen und ein Keyframe aller benötigten Effekteinstellungen auf den ersten Frame des Clips setzen und alle Effektparameter auf Null ziehen. Dann auf den letzten Frame der 4ten Sekunde wieder ein Keyframe mit den gleichen Einstellungen setzen. Und noch ein Keyframe auf den ersten Frame der 5ten Sekunde legen und hier jetzt die gewünschten Effektparameter wieder 'hochziehen'.

Ich glaube aber, dass dieser Thread hier nicht hingehört -> Videodesign.


----------



## Tim C. (6. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bypass41 _
> *Ich glaube aber, dass dieser Thread hier nicht hingehört -> Videodesign. *


Da ist er doch auch 
*-moved-*


----------



## Bypass41 (6. November 2003)

Hi,

das war aber knapp ;-)
Sorry, ich wollte mich da nicht einmischen.


----------



## Vincent (6. November 2003)

Wo hast du dich denn eingemischt? Alles locker Bypass


----------



## Bypass41 (6. November 2003)

Hi,

locker ist gut. Mir fällt für mein Vorhaben, ein Premiere Pro Tutorial zu erstellen, absolut nichts ein. Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass zu dieser Software, sofern man sich ein wenig damit beschäftigt, eigendlich keine Fragen mehr offen sind.

Also das gehört nun wirklich nicht hierher -> Videoschnitt & Videotechnik.


----------



## Vincent (6. November 2003)

Wenn du wirklich noch ein Video machen willst, dann ist denke ich AfterEffects viel interessanter. Premiere ist ja von der Komplexität gar nichts...

Schön, dass du so engagiert bist - aber verausgabe dich nicht!


----------



## Bypass41 (6. November 2003)

Hi,

verausgaben tu ich mich nicht. Ich denke auch, dass AFX noch mehr Spass macht und das zu dieser Software mehr Fragen vorhanden sind.
Na ja, Nachfrage und Angebot.


----------



## Erpel (7. November 2003)

Nachfrage? Kannste haben. *g* 
Also, es würde mich mal interessieren, ob man so Strichmännchenanimationen mit  A/FX  realisieren kann. Ich hab mal ein wenig drüber nachgedacht, aber ich wüsst jezz nich wirklich wie man sowas mit relativ wenig (ich schreib relativ weil ne menge arbeit ist es denk ich mal trozdem) Aufwand in die Tat umsetzen kann.


----------

